# Genesis Style Dragon Coil On Rsst



## Hein510 (5/3/14)

So I got some Kanthal from @CVS today and wrapped a straight forward mini coil with cotton wick going through and into the tank, Awesome vape and flavour! Hitting it at 15 Watts on the SVD.

So I went with a duel nano dragon coil on the Trident with the KTS. Now the nano dragon is basically a nano coil twisted to about 45 degrees, wrapped with cotton and only the top part of the coil is open, fire it and streams of clouds blow out of that coil in a slightly upwards direction. Watch Rip's video on that here!

So I was sitting watching some Walking Dead when it hit me!!!

Dragon coil on the RSST! ripped the wick out, grabbed some cotton (GOT ORGANIC) made a sharp point on the one side, flared the rest, took the long piece, pushed it down the wick hole (past the coil not through) and wrapped the rest around the coil. Popped the cover over and placed the air hole right next to the coil.

DAMN!!!!!

Nothing inside the coil, only around it!

??

ON FIRE!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (5/3/14)

Clearly enjoying yourself. Way to go. Looking forward to see many more creative coils from you, sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (5/3/14)

I've vaped it now for a little while and there aint a lot of clouds but the flavours are awesome!!
Its a 1.4 Ohms coil and you have to crank that sucker up to 6v to get nice clouds, thats like 25watts.

Tried a nano also but the wick doesnt wick the juice quick enough so every 3rd or so vape is a burnt one, then you have to tilt it over and let the juice flow through the wick hole to get it nice and wet. 

changed again to a stainless steel wick wrapped in some cotton with the kanthal wrapped around it and its nice! good flavour, good clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

